# Some Military Music To Model By



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Here is some music to model military models by. click onto military, enjoy !
bert
http://www.tropicalglen.com/byGenre.html


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

I got vynals of all three volumes of War Songs of the Third Reich. And a recording of the Red Army chorus with songs form the Great Patriaotic War.
At a faster pace I'm fond of French martial bands
From the late 18th early 19th century an album "Little Marches by Great Masters" features marches played on contempaory instruments with music from Handel, Bach and Beethoven whose other album I have of Wellingtons Victory performed by the Berlin Harmonic.


DLM


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

it gets you motivated doesn't it .


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks for the tip, Bert! This is not only terrific to build by, but to read or even have a nice work out to (although I've gotta admit, although it's great for doing crunches, I highly doubt I'll be playing "Die Fahne Hoche" in mixed company)!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

LOL, you and me both


----------

